# Cypripedium parviflorum makasin



## fundulopanchax (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, All,

Its been a while since I have posted. We have had some family illnesses that have consumed a lot of time. Here is a plant that is blooming now - Cypripedium parviflorum var makasin. These have tiny fragrant flowers. This one is blooming off-season since it was taken out of sync for the Boston Flower Show last year and is being put back on track.

A nice reminder that spring will come 'soon!'

Ron


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice dark color! Wish that can be transmitted to an Paph. Something like Dolgoldii x Macabre or adductum var anitum. (Just wishful thinking)

Ramon


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2009)

Those are striking flowers Ron. Very nice.

I hope that the family illness is getting better.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 25, 2009)

What gorgeous color. Thanks so much for brightening up this dreary winter day!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 25, 2009)

Such cute little flowers! I love the scent of these guys too - super duper sweet. Do you know where this plant originated - a western or eastern population?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2009)

That is a tiny flower, but so cute.

I'm glad you are making me "think Spring."


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2009)

So cute, I wonder how long to my seedlings bloom?


----------



## John M (Jan 26, 2009)

Spectacular dark colour! Thanks for the reminder that spring will come!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, Tom,

This plant was derived from Minnesota stock. I particularly like it because of the mahogany-brown coloration, almost black. I have had a number of these for several years and they increase in clump size very readily here in CT. They can go from 2-3 stems to 8 in a single year. They remind me of candidum in that regard. In fact, I have some seedlings coming along of a cross between this plant and my tiniest-flowered candidum, which also has dark brown sepals (some of my candidum have green sepals). 

Ron


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, that is pretty neat! thanks for the show


----------



## Elena (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovely. The colours are great!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2009)

I love the dark petals and the parasuite like pouch...


----------



## dan_t (Jan 26, 2009)

I love Cyps, and these are no different - they look fantastic!:drool::drool:

Dan


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2009)

nice flowers, thanks for posting! nice to see some 'locals' flowering now


----------

